

The myth of working from home - benev
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/magazine-21588760

======
snowwrestler
Compare these two quotes:

> Glass was "flabbergasted" by the Yahoo memo. "This seems to be trying to
> bring Yahoo in line with corporate America, not high-tech industries," she
> says.

> Only last week Google's chief financial officer Patrick Pichette said when
> the company is asked how many people telecommute, their answer is "as few as
> possible".

What company better represents "high-tech industries" than Google? Maybe
Apple? Microsoft? Amazon? My understanding is that these companies do not
encourage or permit much working from home either.

